# Lump in rt thigh??



## Lynda Wetter (Dec 29, 2011)

Any CPT help/suggestions is greatly appreciated!!



Reason For Visit: LUMP IN RT THIGH* 
*
Informed consent was obtained. 2.5 cm diameter oval hypoechoic solid 
mass in the medial right upper thigh was localized under ultrasound 
guidance. This is the palpable lesion felt by the patient. 1% 
lidocaine was used for superficial local anesthesia. Under ultrasound 
guidance, 2 core biopsies were obtained through the mass with an 
18-gauge Biopince biopsy gun. Material was submitted on slides and in 
saline.* 
*
Impression: Ultrasound guided core biopsy of solid mass in the medial 
right upper thigh.* 
*
*


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Needle Biopsy & US Guidance*

How about the following?

27323 Biopsy, soft tissue of thigh or knee area; superficial
76942 Ultrasound guidance for needle placement (eg, biopsy, aspiration, injection, localization device), imaging supervision and interpretation
You might add -RT to 27323 but it may not be required. Add 26 (prof component) modifier to 76942 if US equipment belongs to facility and their person handled it.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not to sold on 27323 that code is under the excision category and this was not an excision biopsy!!??  
Thanks


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 30, 2011)

*My bad*

Looking at the CPT, again, I realize that I didn't read far enough. A couple of lines down, we have the following parenthetical:
.
(For needle biopsy of soft tissue, use 20206)​Sorry for the misdirection,


----------

